# Sticky  Fixed Fridge



## camping479

Finishing up the full tub install, flushing out the plumbing and doing systems checks today. All is well except the fridge, worked on electric, not on LP.

I found this website that has repair and troubleshooting information clicky I was able to troubleshoot the igniter and got it going.

Mike


----------



## Lmbevard

Been having problems with my Fridge this pass week. We had to run it on gas over a 4 day weekend because only had a 20 amp service and wanted AC. It ran fine but ran out of gas the last night. Came home and hooked up to 120v but then the fridge would not work. Haven't bought any LP yet, the road to the place I usually get it is flooded so haven't found any place close. Did finally dig into the black box on back of the unit and found the 5 amp fuse was blown. Replaced it and the unit acts like it is running (no fault light) but will not cool. Looking at the site above did find a way to jump the controls to see if the electric element is working so will try that next. Question is, is it easy to replace the electric element and where to get a replacement. If the element is ok, what is next to check?

PS I was not a happy camper because my ice cream melted


----------



## Joe/GA

Lmbevard said:


> PS I was not a happy camper because my ice cream melted


Ouch! Beer and ice cream are two very critical elements required for successful camping!


----------



## 2011 210RS

I have the same issue but it isn't consistant. Most of the time it works fine. Service can't find anything wrong and is isn't part of a recall. Drives me crazy. Warm beer and melted ice cream sucks. I am fighting with mine right now! You can turn it on and off only so many times. I have found the reset button on the stack needs to be reset sometimes when I unplug from ac or plug up but it is not every time. When I find out I will post.


----------

